# Having trouble finding mmar patients for designated grow



## Bee's knees (Aug 12, 2012)

My husband and I have a couple lisences at our home but have recently decided to take on a couple more patients since we have the room. We currently reside in bc canada and are having problems locating lisencee's. Iv contacted compassion. lubs but they say if they get DG'S for their patients then their losing money!!! In my mind i thought that was rediculous! Taking advantage of the sick. Anyways my husband and I are just looking for some information on finding people in need of help. Thanks for looking.


----------



## doingdishes (Mar 16, 2013)

hello,
are you still looking?


----------

